# IVF short protocol



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

I've been through two rounds of IVF on the long protocol which have been unsuccessful. I have now swapped to a private hospital and they are going to start me on a short protocol. Does anyone know how long this takes? 

Thanks x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

A short protocol usually entails you ringing in when your period arrives and you go in day 2 or 3 for baseline scan, if all ok then you begin stimming at my clinic its scan on day 8 and normally trigger around day 14 with EC 36 hours later and of course ET (between day 2 and 5) and the 2ww

Hope this helps

Donna Marie


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Taylorlisa- soz re your bfn's  
Hope this time will be your time  

I am too starting a short protocol next. I responded well to the last treatment, long protocol, got 13 eggs but my egg quality wasn't perhaps the best, ended up with only 2 good embryos in the end, so been advised to change to SP and taking menupor this time rather than gonal f.

When do you start next treatment?

Xxxxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for advice guys. Due to start on next period so bout 3weeks time. This is our last attempt and the odds they gave us aren't very good. I've got everything crossed but we also have a plan b just in case. 

Gods luck to u all x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope it works for you Hun, I am starting in 4weeks time so not long behind you.
My doc said SP takes anything between 10-16 days and then you have the 2ww, I am so happy we skip the d/r bit as buserelin made me feel very Urk!

Fingers crossed for you. Pms me any time Hun
Xxxx


----------



## Zuzu123 (May 15, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I'm having embryo transfer today having completed the short protocol. I had the long cycle last time and wasn't successful. 

This time around the whole thing has taken almost 3 weeks. We got 8 embryos and now there are 4 in the running, and today is a day 6 transfer hoping they are blastocysts! 

One thing though i have been exhausted throughout the whole process and have had to be off sick from work! But that may just be me I'm a bit old!!  

Good luck, for me this was a more successful cycle so far. xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank u all for replying. Jellyburchnall let's stay in touch as it looks like we might go through tx at same time. 

We went to clinic yday to go through all paperwork. They av limited our caffeine intake to 2cups a day (this is gonna kill my dh he drinks loads of tea). They have also limited our exercise to 3hours a week again this is gona b v hard as we love exercise. I've also been told to drink a pint of full fat milk a day! Gross! 

Good luck to u all x x x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Zuzu-best of luck to you Hun  

Taylorlisa- yes let's keep in touch. Glad meeting went well, lots of paperwork hey, Urk lol

I am still waiting for af!! Was meant to be here mon, annoying me now lol, as the later it is, the later my next cycle will start!!aarrggghhh

Xxxxxx


----------

